
Serverless and Recurrent Neural Networks with Fn, GraphPipe and TensorFlow - carimura
https://medium.com/fnproject/serverless-and-recurrent-neural-networks-with-tensorflow-and-graphpipe-fc73785f1a16
======
omani
fnproject.io looks nice. I like the fact it's language agnostic, which is a
huge benefit and gives you more flexibility.

I have created [https://triggerfs.io](https://triggerfs.io) with which can do
that, too. building whole serverless infrastructures whether it's on the cloud
or on-prem or in a colocation in a dc with your own servers. check it out. it
is still free and in testing phase. it has a plugin ecosystem which let's you
write your own plugins to do whatever you want.

